# How to clean Wire rims



## slick_oo (Oct 2, 2006)

I have 13" Dayton wire rims with all gold centers and nipples.

What can i use to clean thee rims without harming the finish?

What can I use to clean the white walss on the tires?


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

and soap pads or bleach white with a brush on the whites!


----------



## slick_oo (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Mar 7 2007, 04:48 PM~7430663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Anyone else?


----------



## slick_oo (Oct 2, 2006)

will this help take off some rust? 

There is very little surface rust


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Do a search...this topic has been asked hundreds of times.

I use eagle one cleaner to clean them along with Noxon metal polish and/or mothers metal polish to shine them up. Naval jelly will take the rust away but if you have actual Dayton's, they shouldn't have any rust at all on the spokes and if they have rust on any other parts then they have been negleted for some time.

First clean them with some soap and water, then dry. If there's more than just surface rust or its in a spot thats hard to get to such as behind the spokes or on the hub, then take a toothbrush and the naval jelly and scrub it on the rust and let it sit for a few minutes, then rinse off and dry. Next, spray the eagle one cleaner on, rinse off, then dry. Now your ready for the polish of your choice such as Noxon(green bottle), Mothers, Meguires, etc.... If they don't look pretty close to brand new after all of that, then i would suggest spraying them with some acid and then rinseing very good with water as a one time deal to get the rest of the rust off. I use the acid once a year in the spring since i leave my wires on year round and drive on heavily salted streets. Another trick is to spray some wd-40 on the dish and wipe down the dish and then the spokes to keep the surface rust from coming back. thats about it :biggrin:


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slick_oo_@Mar 7 2007, 04:55 PM~7430714
> *will this help take off some rust?
> 
> There is very little surface rust
> *


wheres the rust?


----------



## slick_oo (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Mar 7 2007, 05:32 PM~7431001
> *wheres the rust?
> *


Some on the spokes and some on the lip of the rim


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

spokes are rusty means you dont have daytons. daytons have stainless spokes.


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

use eagle1 wire wheel cleaner best ive used and for the rust mothers chrome polish usually gets rid off it


----------



## slick_oo (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Mar 7 2007, 06:30 PM~7431446
> *use eagle1 wire wheel cleaner best ive used and for the rust mothers chrome polish usually gets rid off it
> *



is that a spray or cream polish?


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

the polish is cream


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

speadbead is good for a quick cleaning. in between polishing and scubbing


----------



## slick_oo (Oct 2, 2006)

Anyone Else?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slick_oo_@Mar 8 2007, 12:11 PM~7436481
> *Anyone Else?
> *


check my post above


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Mar 7 2007, 06:57 PM~7430728
> *Do a search...this topic has been asked hundreds of times.
> 
> I use eagle one cleaner to clean them along with Noxon metal polish and/or mothers metal polish to shine them up.  Naval jelly will take the rust away but if you have actual Dayton's, they shouldn't have any rust at all on the spokes and if they have rust on any other parts then they have been negleted for some time.
> ...




This is almost as bad as in the Hydraulic section every week someone asks what setup & who to buy it from for there car. :twak:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

LoL, no kidding. Maybe the search button is too small.


----------



## slick_oo (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Mar 8 2007, 05:38 PM~7438770
> *LoL, no kidding.  Maybe the search button is too small.
> *



THANKS FOR YOUR HELP.....LOL...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Mar 7 2007, 07:30 PM~7431446
> *use eagle1 wire wheel cleaner best ive used and for the rust mothers chrome polish usually gets rid off it
> *


ihate that stuff i think it scratches more than help show chrome


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

One easy step removes brake dust, grime and rust.


Use exclusively on chrome wheels 
Removes surface rust 
Easy to use 
Do not use on gold-painted wheel 

You've probably invested a lot on your specialty wheels. Don't take chances with the wrong cleaner. Eagle One Chrome & Wire Wheel Cleaner is formulated specifically for chrome wheels. It quickly removes brake dust, grime and even rust — just spray on and rinse off for a mirror-like finish that will garner a lot of second glances.

Do NOT use this product on motorcycle factory wire wheels or parts, as the spokes are cadmium plated


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

Mcguires works good Also :cheesy:


----------



## slick_oo (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by K-Blaze_@Mar 9 2007, 07:04 AM~7443315
> *Mcguires works good Also :cheesy:
> *


Can i use this on 24kt plated rims? Daytons


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Mar 8 2007, 04:35 PM~7438409
> *This is almost as bad as in the Hydraulic section every week someone asks what setup & who to buy it from for there car.  :twak:
> *


Or how to install knockoff wheels. :uh:


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slick_oo_@Mar 9 2007, 08:19 AM~7443694
> *Can i use this on 24kt plated rims? Daytons
> *



British wheel cleaner or Dayton wire cleaner only for gold


----------



## slick_oo (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by K-Blaze_@Mar 9 2007, 11:31 AM~7444836
> *British wheel cleaner or Dayton wire cleaner only for gold
> *



Thanks Buddy


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slick_oo_@Mar 7 2007, 05:42 PM~7430624
> *I have 13" Dayton wire rims with all gold centers and nipples.
> 
> What can i use to clean thee rims without harming the finish?
> ...


Got any pics of these rusty gold daytons?


----------



## slick_oo (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Mar 9 2007, 03:29 PM~7446168
> *Got any pics of these rusty gold daytons?
> *




NOOOOO......But my bad there is no rust on the spokes very little on the lip.....

They are real Daytons cause they are stamped 


:biggrin:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

then whats good for cleaning powdercoated spokes?


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Mar 8 2007, 06:35 PM~7438409
> *This is almost as bad as in the Hydraulic section every week someone asks what setup & who to buy it from for there car.  :twak:
> *


Maybe a mod should make a sticky that stays at the top of wheels and tires for this topic. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

powerbrite wire wheel cleaner strong shit do not leave it on for over 1 min or it will eat your chrome 

www.malcopro.com


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K-Blaze_@Mar 9 2007, 01:31 PM~7444836
> *British wheel cleaner or Dayton wire cleaner only for gold
> *


yea that shit works real good, no wipeing just spay on and rince...... off takes off all brake dust even in between the spokes works better if you at the carwash...the stuff i got is called gold rush but its the same stuff


----------



## slick_oo (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 11 2007, 08:06 AM~7454303
> *yea that shit works real good, no wipeing just spay on and rince...... off takes off all brake dust even in between the spokes works better if you at the carwash...the stuff i got is called gold rush but its the same stuff
> *



Yeah those are tha only cleaners i would use on gold besides soap and a rag and i rather not do that....I like to spray on and rinse off


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slick_oo_@Mar 7 2007, 04:55 PM~7430714
> *will this help take off some rust?
> 
> There is very little surface rust
> *


If it's on the lip and it's a chrome dish, use ultra fine steel wool #0000


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

where can i get the dayton wire wheel cleaner spray?


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lo84regal_@Mar 13 2007, 06:17 PM~7471727
> *where can i get the dayton wire wheel cleaner spray?
> *


get it straight from the dayton site, like 40.00 for a case of 6


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Mar 13 2007, 07:09 PM~7472162
> *get it straight from the dayton site, like 40.00 for a case of 6
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## JerzeyDevil (May 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slick_oo_@Mar 7 2007, 04:42 PM~7430624
> *I have 13" Dayton wire rims with all gold centers and nipples.
> 
> What can i use to clean thee rims without harming the finish?
> ...


use a brillo pad on the tires...


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

Never used it, but, i heard bleach works also on tha W/W :dunno:


----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)

I JUST USE SOME STUFF I GOT FROM WAL MART ON BOTH THE RIMS AND THE WHITE WALLS. IM NOT SURE THE BRAND NAME OF EITHER OF THEM BUT THE RIM CLEANER IS IN A GREEN BOTTLE. I THINK IT IS ONLY LIKE $2.50 A BOTTLE. IT WORKS GOOD IF YOU USE IT RIGHT. THE WHITE WALL CLEANER IS IN A WHITE BOTTLE WITH LIKE BLUE AND RED WRITING ON IT I THINK. I JUST SPRAYED THE WHITE WALL WITH IT AND LET IT SET FOR ABOUT 5 MINUTES THEN WIPED IT OFF WITH A WET TOWEL. WORKS GREAT! MY HUSBAND USED TO SAY IT WAS THE WHITEST HE HAD SEEN THE VOGUES I HAD ON MY CAPRICE. WISH I STILL HAD THAT CAR! ANY WAY GOOD LUCK TO YA.


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MS. BROUGHAM_@Mar 14 2007, 07:44 AM~7475304
> *I JUST USE SOME STUFF I GOT FROM WAL MART ON BOTH THE RIMS AND THE WHITE WALLS. IM NOT SURE THE BRAND NAME OF EITHER OF THEM BUT THE RIM CLEANER IS IN A GREEN BOTTLE. I THINK IT IS ONLY LIKE $2.50 A BOTTLE. IT WORKS GOOD IF YOU USE IT RIGHT. THE WHITE WALL CLEANER IS IN A WHITE BOTTLE WITH LIKE BLUE AND RED WRITING ON IT I THINK. I JUST SPRAYED THE WHITE WALL WITH IT AND LET IT SET FOR ABOUT 5 MINUTES THEN WIPED IT OFF WITH A WET TOWEL. WORKS GREAT! MY HUSBAND USED TO SAY IT WAS THE WHITEST HE HAD SEEN THE VOGUES I HAD ON MY CAPRICE. WISH I STILL HAD THAT CAR! ANY WAY GOOD LUCK TO YA.
> *


simple green (in the green bottle)? and the white bottle for the whites is wesleys bleach white. be careful using the simple green on colored or gold though!


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

i c


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Mar 11 2007, 03:55 AM~7453809
> *powerbrite    wire wheel cleaner    strong shit  do not leave it on for over 1 min or it will eat your chrome
> 
> www.malcopro.com
> *


anyone ever heard of this or used it, i got a buddy that works at a detail shop who schooled me on it,great product 1 gal will last a long time,it cleans the hb back spokes 
really good. around 30-35 dollars a gal


----------

